# Internal Garage Conversion



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all,

We currently have an internal garage within our house which we are thinking of having converted into a play room/ snug.

This is mainly due to the garage not really being of a usable size to put a car in (like most new builds!) and also a potential future 'plans'!

Has any one had anything similar done? I'd like to hear Pro's & Con's. Also the main one - cost!

Cheers


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I draw Plans for a living so have done a few. 

Most don’t need planning if you aren’t in a conservation area and aren’t extending forward. 

You will need building regs approval too. The walls will need lining with insulation and the floor too. You could probably get away without proper plans drawn but you will be relying on builder to know the correct specs to get the approvals etc

It’s about the cheapest way of getting an extra room

There’s a bit more to it than I said but that’s the basics.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Andy1972 said:


> I draw Plans for a living so have done a few.
> 
> Most don't need planning if you aren't in a conservation area and aren't extending forward.
> 
> ...


Cheers Andy, we appreciate the guidance.

Whats rough costs involved would you say then? Not after exact figures - just a ball park so i know if the builder is being reasonable!


----------

